# Way too soon - RIP Chase



## Abbie.S (Dec 31, 2019)

We lost Chase two weeks ago to mesenteric torsion. He was barely three and just about to finish his training as a PTSD service dog.

My husband and I are pretty crushed. He was a prince among shepherds - truly the most amazing GSD I've ever owned or known.

He loved his kitten, Martine, who he adopted at 4 weeks old. They played constantly - Chase was a goofy, playful soul but when you asked him to get down to business, he had a calmness about him that was incredibly comforting. 

A lifetime of his company wouldn't have been enough, but the short time we had him definitely wasn't. RIP, turkey, you're missed more than you could ever know.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He sounds like an amazing guy.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Very sorry! He was a really beautiful boy . . .


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How awful, and so young. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

He was gorgeous. Quite the young man! Condolences.

Best of luck to you guys and Martine.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

he looked like a really cool dude. sorry to hear of his passing...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I am so so sorry. What a beautiful dog.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh, I'm so sorry. He's sounds like a wonderful dog.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I am so sorry. :-( Hugs to you guys.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My deepest sympathies to you all, what a beautiful boy.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am sorry for your loss of Chase, very handsome. Rest in peace Chase. Peace to you.


----------

